
These Tricks Make Virtual Reality Feel Real - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/32/space/these-tricks-make-virtual-reality-feel-real
======
thenewwazoo
The redirection aspect is amazing, and when combined with localization within
a physical space, the possibilities really excite me. Imagine if the system
could know I'm approaching a wall and bend me back toward the center of the
room. Even obstacle avoidance or physical features like steps might be "tuned"
into the virtual scene. Who needs this bag of meat when I've got a brain and
some sensors?!?

